# dudas y problemas instalando php

## johpunk

bueno me e dispuesto a instalar php el luego lo voy a usar junto con apache2 + mysql + phpmyadmin e seguido este manual de configuracion

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php4-php5-configuration.xml

 

solo hise los pasos 2.1, 2.2, 2.7, 3.1 luego al hacer un /etc/init.d/apache2 restart me arrojaba un error entonces me tube que editar /etc/hosts y en este punto sustituir localhost por el nombre de mi hostname el cual quedo de la siguiene manera 

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       Gentoo
> 
> ::1                              Gentoo

 

es valido o correcto editar ese fichero como lo hise yo para que funcionara o ?

una vez echo esto intento volver a ejecutar /etc/init.d/apache2 restart y me sale lo siguiente :

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
> 
>  * Stopping apache2 ...
> 
> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName                                            [ ok ]
> ...

 

es normal que me salgan esos mensajes al ejecutar /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  :Question: 

al ejecutar en el navegador localhost me sale el  archi conocido its works! bueno viendo que todo esto al parecer funcionaba me dispuse a instalar phpmyadmin pero aca viene el poblema pq justo despues de instalarlo ejecuto http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ y me aparece el siguiente error :

 *Quote:*   

> Error
> 
> MySQL ha dicho: Documentación
> 
> #2002 - El servidor no está respondiendo (o el socket del servidor MySQL local no está configurado correctamente)

 

alguna idea de como solucionar este error para poder usar php   :Idea: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> bueno me e dispuesto a instalar php el luego lo voy a usar junto con apache2 + mysql + phpmyadmin e seguido este manual de configuracion
> 
>  *Quote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php4-php5-configuration.xml 
> 
> solo hise los pasos 2.1, 2.2, 2.7, 3.1 luego al hacer un /etc/init.d/apache2 restart me arrojaba un error entonces me tube que editar /etc/hosts y en este punto sustituir localhost por el nombre de mi hostname el cual quedo de la siguiene manera 
> ...

 

No, no es válido, deberías especificar, el ip y todos los alias posibles, incluido el FQDN, por ejemplo:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost Gentoo Gentoo.midominio.com #ojo con las mayusculas y minusculas
```

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> una vez echo esto intento volver a ejecutar /etc/init.d/apache2 restart y me sale lo siguiente :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
> 
>  * Stopping apache2 ...
> ...

 

Tampoco es normal, se queja de que le falta el FQDN, lo que si, no debería preocuparte si es un servidor casero y no va a salir a internet. Si por el contrario, va a salir a internet, tiene que ser capaz de resolver su nombre de dominio completo, osea, saber cual es su nombre completo, tipo gentoo.midominio.com

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> al ejecutar en el navegador localhost me sale el  archi conocido its works! bueno viendo que todo esto al parecer funcionaba me dispuse a instalar phpmyadmin pero aca viene el poblema pq justo despues de instalarlo ejecuto http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ y me aparece el siguiente error :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Error
> 
> MySQL ha dicho: Documentación
> ...

 

```
/etc/init.d/mysqld start
```

 :Very Happy:  está corriendo el servidor MySQL?

Salud!

***EDITO*** No había leido lo ultimo de tu mensaje. Si bien suelen ir de la mano, no hace falta de MySQL para correr PHP y viceversa.

----------

## johpunk

bueno pues me volvi una sopa tanto meterle mano a este asunto que se me daño todo entonces decidi borrar todo y empezar denuevo hise lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge apache mod_php mysql phpmyadmin

 

luego en el /etc/portage/package.use puse lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/apr-util ldap
> 
> =www-servers/apache-2.2.8 -ldap

 

al igual en las USE puse esto

 *Quote:*   

> ctype pcre session unicode ldap apache2 flash gd java mysql php

 

ya que la instalacion lo pedia luego de esto al hacer localhost me sale el it works! pero al hacer un localhost/phpmyadmin me sale lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> Internal Server Error
> 
> UID of script "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/index.php" is smaller than min_uid

 

intente reinstalando phpmyadmin y cuando concluyo la instalacion me aparece esto

 *Quote:*   

> Messages for package dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.5.2:
> 
>  * Cannot find file /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/.webapp
> 
>  * Messages for package dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.5.2:
> ...

 

ejecute el comando Running /usr/sbin/webapp-config -I -h localhost -u root -d /phpmyadmin phpmyadmin 2.11.5.2 y me sale esto 

 *Quote:*   

> * Fatal error: Package phpmyadmin-2.11.5.2 is already installed here.
> 
> * Fatal error: Use webapp-config -C to uninstall it first.
> 
> * Fatal error: Install directory already contains a web application!
> ...

 

alguien sabe como solucionar este problema del phpmyadmin ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> bueno pues me volvi una sopa tanto meterle mano a este asunto que se me daño todo entonces decidi borrar todo y empezar denuevo hise lo siguiente 
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge apache mod_php mysql phpmyadmin 
> 
> luego en el /etc/portage/package.use puse lo siguiente
> ...

 

La próxima vez:

```
chown apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/index.php
```

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> intente reinstalando phpmyadmin y cuando concluyo la instalacion me aparece esto
> 
>  *Quote:*   Messages for package dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.5.2:
> 
>  * Cannot find file /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/.webapp
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Use webapp-config -C to uninstall it first

 

Osea:

```
 webapp-config -C phpmyadmin-2.11.5.2
```

O a lo bestia:

```
rm -r var/www/htdocs/phpmyadmin
```

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

quite el cgi-force etc del package.use y volvi a instalar todo sin el suphp etc y pues bueno ahora todo va bien menos el phpmyadmin que no me deja entrar ahora me dice el siguiente error

 *Quote:*   

> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

 

lo que e tratado de acomodar con el lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -/etc/init.d/mysql stop
> 
> -/usr/bin/mysqld_safe --user=root --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-grant-tables <-- pero en ese paso se queda y no avanza y el mensaje que me arroja es el siguiente:
> ...

 

pero no me deja hacerlo ya e intentado de varias formas pero nada   :Confused:   como se le asigna contraseña y usuario al phpmyadmin en gentoo  :Question: 

----------

## Stolz

Segun ese mensaje estás accediendo al servidor MySQL con la cuenta root y sin contraseña. Deberías de alegrarte de que no te haya funcionado, de lo contrario significaría que cualquiera puede conectarse a tu servidor con los máximos privilegios.

Si piensas usar MySQL re recomiendo leer antes la documentación mínima http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/mysql-howto.xml y como mínimo asignarle una contraseña a root (punto 1.4).

También debes de leer la documentación de phpMyAdmin para configurar el tipo de acceso que quieres usar. Puedes usar el asistente o poner los ajustes mencionados en http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/#config dentro de un fihcero llamado config.inc.php y copiarlo al directorio de phpMyAdmin

----------

## johpunk

ok gracias voy a ver que tal me va cualquier cosa vuelvo a postear  :Wink: 

----------

## johpunk

no me deja asignarle contraseña a mysql  me sale lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> #  /etc/init.d/mysql start
> 
>  * Starting mysql ...
> 
>  * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                     [ ok ]

 

hasta ahy vamos bien pero el problema es el siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h localhost password 'xxxxx'
> 
> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
> 
> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

 

nunca habia tenido tanto problema para asignarle una contraseña al mysql   :Confused:   que debo hacer en este caso ya que no me toma la contraseña que le asigno?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> nunca habia tenido tanto problema para asignarle una contraseña al mysql    que debo hacer en este caso ya que no me toma la contraseña que le asigno?

 

Leer un poco mejor la documentación... No lo tomes a mal pero tambien tenés que poner algo de tu parte. (Y por defecto, MySQL deniega el inicio de sesión para el usuario root, con password, sin password, local o remotamente)

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   nunca habia tenido tanto problema para asignarle una contraseña al mysql    que debo hacer en este caso ya que no me toma la contraseña que le asigno? 
> 
> Leer un poco mejor la documentación... No lo tomes a mal pero tambien tenés que poner algo de tu parte. (Y por defecto, MySQL deniega el inicio de sesión para el usuario root, con password, sin password, local o remotamente)
> 
> Salud!

 

e seguido el handbook al pide de la letra pero al parecer es el phpmyadmin el que esta dando lata de todas formas aca dejo lo que me salio siguiendo los pasos del bandbook de mysql

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.54
> 
> #
> ...

 

entonces con un rm -r borre ///var/lib/mysql/* luego de eso

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.54
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h localhost password 'xxxx'
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>   75.
> 
>       mysql -u root -h localhost -p
> 
>   76.
> ...

 

aja luego reinstale el phpmyadmin y segui estos pasos que deja como mensaje la instalacion seguie los pasos tal cual

 *Quote:*   

> . Configure phpmyadmin:
> 
> a) Create config.inc.php. You can use the web-based installer:
> 
>    mkdir /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config
> ...

 

esos pasos todos me salieron bien! sin ningun problema lo mismo con estos

CONFIG_PROTECT="/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin//libraries" etc-update

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PROTECT="/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin//libraries" etc-update
> 
> Scanning Configuration files...
> 
> The following is the list of files which need updating, each
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/webapp-cleaner -p -C phpmyadmin
> 
>  * Nothing to clean

 

al ingresar al phpmyadmin me sale lo siguiente 

[/quote]phpMyAdmin intentó conectarse con el servidor MySQL, y el servidor rechazó esta conexión. Deberá revisar el host, nombre de usuario y contraseña en config.inc.php y asegurarse que corresponden con la información provista por el administrador del servidor MySQL.

Error

 *Quote:*   

> MySQL ha dicho: Documentación
> 
> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) 

 

y la verdad el otro link que me dejo el stolz no lo entendi muy bien como para solucionar el problema de phpmyadmin  :Confused:  por lo visto no es mysql sino phpmyadmin   :Confused: 

----------

## Soul Lost

El error es muy pero muy común. Tan común que si buscas por google encontrarás mil y unas formas de resolverlo. Si picas por aquí luego por allá sin saber mucho de lo que pasa realmente, te vas haciendo pelotas tú mismo. Yo pasé por lo mismo, pero el mismo phpmyadmin te permite configurar el archivo desde la interfaz web que proporciona, tiene truco, ya que debes guardarlo (cosa que la mayoría no hace y sale del asistente). Por desgracia, no encontré un artículo que diga como hacerlo desde el navegador, pero ésto es lo más simple que encontré:

http://www.forat.info/2008/01/16/como-configurar-phpmyadmin-y-mysql-de-xampp-en-linux-ubuntu/

Espero te sirva.

----------

## johpunk

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> El error es muy pero muy común. Tan común que si buscas por google encontrarás mil y unas formas de resolverlo. Si picas por aquí luego por allá sin saber mucho de lo que pasa realmente, te vas haciendo pelotas tú mismo. Yo pasé por lo mismo, pero el mismo phpmyadmin te permite configurar el archivo desde la interfaz web que proporciona, tiene truco, ya que debes guardarlo (cosa que la mayoría no hace y sale del asistente). Por desgracia, no encontré un artículo que diga como hacerlo desde el navegador, pero ésto es lo más simple que encontré:
> 
> http://www.forat.info/2008/01/16/como-configurar-phpmyadmin-y-mysql-de-xampp-en-linux-ubuntu/
> 
> Espero te sirva.

 

ya en varias oportunidades me e conseguido ese post pero igual no puedo ingresar alli pero ya por fin con lo que dice este link e podido entrar a phpmyadmin 

http://www.webexperto.com/articulos/art/194/instalacion-de-phpmyadmin/ pero ahora solo falta un pequeño detalle que debo hacer para que cada vez que entre a el phpmyadmin me pregunte la contraseña pq aca quedo directo, osea cierro y abro el phpmyadmin y no me pide la contraseña entonces seria mas prudente de que si me la pidiera   :Very Happy:   alguna idea de como hacer eso   :Idea: 

----------

## Soul Lost

El script de configuración de phpmyadmin es:

```
http://localhost/phpmyadmin/scripts/setup.php

```

Te muestro mi configuración (muy básica):

```
<?php

/*

 * Generated configuration file

 * Generated by: phpMyAdmin 2.10.1 setup script by Michal Čihař <michal@cihar.com>

 * Version: $Id: setup.php 9697 2006-11-13 08:32:28Z nijel $

 * Date: Sat, 10 May 2008 17:01:37 GMT

 */

/* Servers configuration */

$i = 0;

/* Server localhost (config:root) [1] */

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = 'root';

/* End of servers configuration */

?>
```

Posiblemente tú tengas por ahí escrito la contraseña (yo lo dejé en blanco y me pide la contraseña).

http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/#config

http://wiki.cihar.com/pma/Config

----------

## johpunk

ok muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda por fin pude configurar el phpmyadmin ahora si me funciona de norma correcta y normal   :Cool:  pero aun me quedo una duda a ver cual opcion creen que es la mas adecuada, primero lo configure asi

 *Quote:*   

> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'http';

 

al ingresar a phpmyadmin me sale una ventana donde me pide contraseña todo ok pero lo que no me gusto es que al darle al boton sali en phpmyadmin me sale otra vez esa ventana donde me pide usuario y contraseña pero al meterle esos datos para que salga no hace nada en cambio ahora lo configure de la siguiente manera que me parece la mas adecuada

 *Quote:*   

> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';

 

al configurarlo asi me pidio que ingresara el blowfish_secret el cual lo hise y todo ok! ahora me pide que active los cookies pero aca va mis 2 dudas que funcion cumple el blowfish_secret? o para que sirve,  y que opcion debo elejir en los cookies del navegador hasta que caduquen o hasta que se cierre el navegador? de igual forma los tengo como viene por defecto pero nose si sea lo mas adecuado o eso no tiene nada que ver   :Very Happy:  y una ultima cosa que casi olvido que en la ventana de login del phpmyadmin escribo mi password  le doy entrar y no hace nada intento ingresar intento nuevamente ingresa y ahy si puedo entrar, a que se debe eso? se puede acomodar?

----------

## Soul Lost

Lo de http, creo se debe a que después de  salir te permite nuevamente volver a ingresar, así que debes ingresar cualquier otro usuario ó darle cancelar.

Sobre el modo cookie, leyendo la documentación dice que la cookie dura con contraseña hasta que termina la sesión. El mentado Blowfish secret es para encriptar dichas cookies de sesión (que sería lo más correcto).

----------

## johpunk

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> Lo de http, creo se debe a que después de  salir te permite nuevamente volver a ingresar, así que debes ingresar cualquier otro usuario ó darle cancelar.
> 
> Sobre el modo cookie, leyendo la documentación dice que la cookie dura con contraseña hasta que termina la sesión. El mentado Blowfish secret es para encriptar dichas cookies de sesión (que sería lo más correcto).

 

mm ok pero es normal que aca en gentoo halla que ingresar 2 veces la contraseña para entrar al phpmyadmin o eso se puede corregir? pq a la primera vez que la ingreso no pasa nada y ya a la segunda vez si entra a phpmyadmin se que no es gran problema pero solo es por curiosidad   :Laughing: 

----------

